# Romulus and Remus - Both Red Tabby Orientals 1 year old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Romulus and Remus - Both Red Tabby Orientals 1 year old (brothers)
These beautiful affectionate boys are very close and need to stay together . They are neutered vaccinated and microchipped



















Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team

View topic - Romulus and Remus - Both Red Tabby Orientals 1 year old • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

OMG I am in love!!! 

But that would make 5 here and im trying to convince hubby that we're ready for a real human baby rather than more furry ones so it wouldn't help my case!

I hope they find a fantastic new forever home!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes I am in love as well and told my OH as much last night but that would make 10 here! So I have no chance!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Blimey - they are stunning, I'm not normally a huge fan of Orientals, but they're SO red I can't help but love them.

Now, where's that bigger house I was after..?


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

These 2 are sooo gorgeous, I can't believe how much they look like lion cubs sooo soo cute. If my girls didn't dislike other cats so so much I'd try convince OH to let me try and rehome them


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I need to stop looking on here, tempting me with all these red tabbys!!! They are stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## YongHernad31 (Nov 8, 2011)

I commend you for this amazing post!


----------

